# Sant Cugat!!!



## Joanne22 (Jun 17, 2013)

What a lovely lovely town! 

Who lives here? Can we have a chat?!

Background: my little fam and I just moved to Barcelona and have been living in the city center, while on weekends we explore other cities, towns, districts..etc in search of our new home. Yesterday was El Masnou, and today Sant Cugat. We loved it. Babies all over the place, fantastic center and private homes in the hills. We took info from various real estate windows (sunday, were closed), but I would like to reach out to the community in hopes of any leads of preferred agents, known houses for sale...generally any info you believe would be helpful! Opinions on the international schools?

Anyhow, Apologies for my jumbled post. I'm multitasking putting our baby to sleep (its a long process) and excited about this town! 

So if you have some info to share post below or we can meet for a coffee and chat as well!

Thanks regardless,
Joanne


----------



## LindaThompson (Nov 1, 2013)

There is one school called Agora that I heard is very good. Your kids will learn in English, Spanish and Catalan.


----------

